# Suche gemütliche Tourenbiker in Raum Beverungen (Haarbrück)



## hollaender (5. September 2011)

Moin Biker,

da ich seit kurzem in Beverungen - Haarbrück wohne,
und mein MTB leider mehr gestanden hat wie gefahren,
soll sich das nun langsam ändern.

Deshalb bin ich auf der suche nach ein Leidensgenosse,
die mit mir mal außerhalb der Straßen touren erkunden möchte..

Was mir vorschwebt, da ich relativ ein "frischling" auf Bike-Gebiet bin, 
ist eine lockere und vor allem zeitlich flexibele Tourgestaltung.
Also "nach lust und laune...
(mir schwebt z.B. sowas zum "Erkunden" vor : *http://tinyurl.com/3qz4jb2 *)

Als nix hardcore.. gemütlich die Sache angehen und 
langsam steigern , mal sehen was es wird....

Da ich mit +40 nicht mehr zu der teenies gehöre, und ich ein 
Bike-kollege suche die mir nicht davon "rast" wäre ein mehr oder 
weniger gleiches alter sehr recht... 

Also wer lust hat...  gerne ein PN

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## hollaender (30. März 2014)

Moin Jungs,

ich schub diese Posting, mit Erlaub, nach 3 Jahre mal hoch..

Mittlerweile bin ich etwas festgerostet, mein MTB auch, 
aber es gibt uns immer noch.. und das wetter lockt.. 

Also wer lust hat : PN

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

